# Lets see those Aquatimers!!



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

It's my first time around these parts, and I have a new found excitement for the Aquatimers after reading the new edition of Watchtime. I have been a Rolex and Panerai guy in the past, mainly Rolex with the occasional Pam mixed in and a Omega or two. I have always admired the Aquatimer line, often taking second look when I saw on in the wild. Well, the bug is hitting me hard now, and from reading some post it seems like the forum is kinda split with the new AT 2000 line. 

I think the new AT 2000 is a pretty nice looking watch and the white seriously almost made me drool, I felt like the kid from A Christmas Story looking at that BB gun that he almost shot his eye out with. I am also really fond of the 3548, and it is leading the way currently, classic look and a nice 42mm. I have found it for under $3000 at a well known online store and I am thinking of asking Santa for it. 

I would love to see your pics please of you Aquatimers, and you opinions of the new AT 2000 compared to some of the older models is always welcome. Thanks


----------



## blimey (Jul 22, 2009)

old AT Ti. Saving for the bracelet at $1400 msrp :-| <|

not a fan of the new design. also, it is bigger than the 42mm which my 6.5" wrist is accustomed


----------



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

Having owned a IW3548-07 for a very short time I am in the faction that appreciates the newest version.

I also owned a 3717 and recently got back a 3714 that I had donated to my business partners collection for the past year. I can say that the Aquatimer I owned was the only one that did nothing for me.

See which one sings to you and buy it.

T


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Handel (Jan 31, 2007)

3548.05 - I still like it.


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of my Aquatimer Split Minute:





































I am very glad that I got this unique model in Ti with a special complication that IWC stopped producing. Really something special. When I saw it in the 2005 Catalog, it immediately was my favorite.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's a better pic from yesterday's.


----------



## skyrider007 (Nov 3, 2009)

Cinq said:


> Here are a few pictures of my Aquatimer Split Minute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sc_junky said:


> Here's a better pic from yesterday's.


_*Beautiful Aquatimers!*_ :-!


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

Some great pics guys, thanks so much for posting.


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

My contribution for today


----------



## mah (Nov 24, 2008)

New to the IWC ranks, picked this up used and am in love.


----------



## mah (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## MICKIRaTT (Jun 24, 2007)

I've had this stainless Aquatimer Chrono for almost a year and it has been a great watch!|>

Steve


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Pics from the new Aquatimer Catalog...













































































































:-!


----------



## esco (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for sharing!

that galapagos sure is beautiful ... :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

This one in RG is a stunner...










:-!


----------



## mah (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Stanford (Dec 29, 2006)

Are you sure these pics are from the new catalogue?
As far as I know the 356803/04 (2000 with white dial and coral hands etc.) didn't make it into production - I gather it was not well received by the retailers and so the 356805/06 (with white hands etc.) came about.
Personally I'd rather have the unreleased 'prototype'.



kiwidj said:


> Pics from the new Aquatimer Catalog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

iwc makes one hell of a watch! great shots guys, but it"s almost impossible to botch an aquatimer photo;-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Are you sure these pics are from the new catalogue?


Not sure how new it is, but it does say printed in 2009.


----------



## Matrim604 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just picked up one of the new Aquatimers a couple days ago, loving it so far. Very solid watch and wears very comfortably despite it's large size (44mm) even on my 6.75 inch wrist. The quick change system for the bracelet is cool, and even the individual links have a do-it-yourself link removal/addition system that is very similar to the Panerai strap change system.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Matrim604 said:


>




Sweet! Huge congratulations and welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats Matrim, solid pics also. :-!


----------



## face-ache (Nov 9, 2009)

Heres my white dial version.


----------



## mah (Nov 24, 2008)

I like your watch, very cool. It is my fav of the newer versions so far. Nice!


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

ive finally made it to the IWC club!


----------



## esco (Nov 3, 2009)

face-ache said:


> Heres my white dial version.


Beautiful!

This is on my "next" list


----------



## wicked (Feb 17, 2007)

Call me old school, but I prefer the older Aquatimer.


----------



## esco (Nov 3, 2009)

wicked said:


> Call me old school, but I prefer the older Aquatimer.


Same one I have, the 3536 is a classic! Clean, simple and durable through the years.

The new non-chrono aquatimers remind me of the 3536 and I think IWC is goign in the right direction with this. Anymore people have the new ATs that can show them off?


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is a picture of my Split Minute in the snow. I had a little problems with the camera so I was a few minutes late for the perfect ten past ten shot :roll:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## mah (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice shot!


----------



## Krazy8 (Dec 20, 2006)

Found this Catalog , Pretty neat way to view them

https://www.iwc.com/messepopup_2009/aquatimer_flipbook/index_retailer.html?lang=usa13#/36


----------



## guiniguada (Jan 11, 2008)

really nice watch and really nice shots


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Just got it recently and it's now at Richemont for complete overhaul servicing. WIll post more pictures when I get it back ;-)


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Hary said:


> Just got it recently and it's now at Richemont for complete overhaul servicing. WIll post more pictures when I get it back ;-)


I love their advertising campaigns!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## vtsnowplow (Jul 11, 2008)

love the white one. I am looking for that one everywhere.


----------



## maty (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all !

I must also post some pictures of my Aquatimers 2000. I am very satisfied with it, it looks much more better than at the pictures.

maty


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to WUS! Looking forward to seeing more of your beauties! :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Hary said:


> Just got it recently and it's now at Richemont for complete overhaul servicing. WIll post more pictures when I get it back ;-)


Congratulations! Hope it won't be there long. Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Ivan Melbourne (Apr 29, 2006)

a bit late 
but it is a bit old


----------



## uwtc (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ Lovely Ivan! :-!

Here's my recent acquisition


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

Beautiful pics and watches guys. :-!


----------



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

*On new OEM Velcro*

T


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

My Split Minute in plenty of light early in the morning:










The Cousteau Chrono (2nd edition) from a good friend and my Split Minute bathing in sunlight:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will have to throw up a pic of my newish ti Aquatimer ref. 3536. It really is a wonderfully engineered watch. But sometimes I think it's a bit too austere - not sure if it's the titanium dark grey color that does this. If I saw the steel version in the flesh and loved it, I would know it was the ti that made it too stealth for me. 

Among the current variations of the AT? The 3568 with the Deep 2 color scheme and details (black and blue) - now that would be a watch for my tastes. I saw an AT 2000 at a store and the yellow looked definitely more muted than in photos, however, which is a plus in my books.


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is a nice colorful picture of the Cousteau Aquatimer from a good friend of mine. He was wearing it during the first match of the Dutch soccer team in the World Championship.










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## EveNaive (Aug 23, 2007)

Aloha All

I'm completely new at the IWC but thought I would like to share my incoming watch. I will recieve it next week and this is the dealers photo of the exact watch
Always thought this particular blue dial is stunning ...cant wait 
Ill introduce my self later..


----------



## mattyd (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## gigi_cro (Mar 17, 2010)

Matrim604 said:


> Just picked up one of the new Aquatimers a couple days ago, loving it so far. Very solid watch and wears very comfortably despite it's large size (44mm) even on my 6.75 inch wrist. The quick change system for the bracelet is cool, and even the individual links have a do-it-yourself link removal/addition system that is very similar to the Panerai strap change system.


woow! sexy time! congrats! 
just love that watch and especially in that combo...


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

EveNaive said:


> Aloha All
> 
> I'm completely new at the IWC but thought I would like to share my incoming watch. I will recieve it next week and this is the dealers photo of the exact watch
> Always thought this particular blue dial is stunning ...cant wait
> Ill introduce my self later..


Congratulations! That's a lovely watch you have bought there. I noticed the name of the seller and I can tell you he is a great guy. I bought my Aquatimer from him and a friend of mine bought his Panerai there too.

Enjoy your watch and wear it in good health!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm slowly warming to the new model after seeing them IRL a few times and numerous photos, but I still think the 3536 pips them, especially the -3 :-!










Ivan, that's a lovely vintage AT!


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

Cinq said:


> Here is a nice colorful picture of the Cousteau Aquatimer from a good friend of mine. He was wearing it during the first match of the Dutch soccer team in the World Championship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the Calypso version?


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

socalbreeze said:


> Is this the Calypso version?


No, this is the one is called the Cousteau Divers. It has an engraving of a diver in a shoal of tropical fish. It is a limited edition of 2500 watches and was introduced in 2007.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## EveNaive (Aug 23, 2007)

Cinq said:


> Congratulations! That's a lovely watch you have bought there. I noticed the name of the seller and I can tell you he is a great guy. I bought my Aquatimer from him and a friend of mine bought his Panerai there too.
> 
> Enjoy your watch and wear it in good health!
> 
> ...


Aloha Cinq

Thx. Very happy to hear about seller. My first time with him. Got the T&T number now and the watch should be here tomorrow as planned :-!
Love your piece too |>


----------



## zambo (Sep 23, 2006)

Nalu said:


> I'm slowly warming to the new model after seeing them IRL a few times and numerous photos, but I still think the 3536 pips them, especially the -3 :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colin

That white dial is very fetching - I have just acquired a S/S black dial 3536 and am awaiting delivery. Whilst the current range is going in the right direction and the original vintage models are very cool, I don't think the 3536 just pips other Aquatimers - I think it nails the Rolex Subs and whole range of high end divers!

Don't get me wrong, I quite like the Sub, but if you want build quality, very unique design, durability (rated to 2000m) and relative rarity, the 3536 is the diver watch versus the Sub IMHO. Probably speaking to the converted here - LOL!

Richard


----------



## NU Star (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Great pictures :-!:-!:-!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## zambo (Sep 23, 2006)

I realised that I spruiked about my incoming back in June on Colin's post and then forgot to put my SS up after taking possession.

Had it about 6 weeks and hardly left my wrist. The extra weight over the titanium suits me and the brushed central links are an improvement to me.

This is quite special IMHO :-! and well worth the wait for anyone that wants to track one down.

On the other excellent AT's here, that Cousteau with the "leanings" to the Dutch National Team is very fetching.

Best

zambo


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's mine...





Mike


----------



## TommyV99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Handel said:


> 3548.05 - I still like it.


"still like it"? Im new to this game, but have been searching watch shops for a while now and this piece has caught me every time I come across it. A stunning watch with its understated classy looks. Only problem with it is it can only manage 1000m, so uselesss for an everyday timepiece


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

Bear with me as this is my first photo upload... Image should show a Cousteau.


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

GovtFunded said:


> Bear with me as this is my first photo upload... Image should show a Cousteau.


The image works just fine, lovely Cousteau you have there :-!.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

My latest:








My previous:








I realize I am kind of going backwards. With any luck, I'll get a 3536 next, and then an 812. ;-)


----------



## tekno (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the older model better myself, they are all very nice and the finish on the new model is great. I just prefer the design of the older model...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Nalu said:


>


That's a great 03, Colin: I found one recently to go with my 01, now I just need a 02 for the complete set, lol. I agree, they are classic swiss dive watches!
DW


----------



## Frodo (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't help my self from posting here.
Still prefers the old model over the new one.
I was planning on getting the 3568 when I was in Geneva last month.
But it couldn't manage to beat the old, almost minimalistc one.

They still are the best watches there is. Like wearing a beatutiful little tank on the wrist.


----------



## UJU (Apr 13, 2009)

Love that Galapagos.:-!


----------



## bodacious (Jun 20, 2008)

Man, I wish I could trade my 50 Fathoms Trilogy for another 3568. They are just awesome watches. Great pics guys.


----------



## jboji (Dec 28, 2009)

bodacious said:


> Man, I wish I could trade my 50 Fathoms Trilogy for another 3568. They are just awesome watches. Great pics guys.


I'm gonna find one for your Bo.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hary said:


>


Can't wait to see it, Harry: the ti is one of the best!
DW


----------



## gdp (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got this last week, I absolutely love it...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I love how the aquatimers have no need for crown guards, makes the case so much cleaner.
DW


----------



## akit110 (Jan 12, 2008)

David Woo said:


> I love how the aquatimers have no need for crown guards, makes the case so much cleaner.
> DW


Me too. The case has a much more sleek look without the crown guard. just like the earliest Subs.


----------



## GuitarAddict (Jan 1, 2010)

This one arrived via Fed Ex just over an hour ago!










Chris


----------



## jhelms54 (Jun 1, 2010)

sc_junky said:


> My contribution for today


I have to say the black is definitely my favorite. Got to see a blue/yellow in person this which was also nice.

Can someone post an image of the band being removed? I have never seen anything like it before.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

absolutley gorgeous ATs guys.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

A few shots of my 3536-01 and 3536-03. Now I just gotta find an 02, lol.
And yes, the PO did brush the centerlinks on the 03 steel bracelet.
DW


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

Impressive pair of aquatimers. I'm a big fan of the titanium AT.


----------



## erol (May 13, 2007)

David Woo said:


> I love how the aquatimers have no need for crown guards, makes the case so much cleaner.
> DW


I dislike it because of that. Feels like an unforunate bump to the watch could rip teh whole crown off.

I have an 3536-02 and it is just superior in the looks department to all younger ATs. Monochrome, subdued, timeless and effortlessly elegant it simply destroys all ATs after it. They look like cheap knockoffs and Mickey Mouse watches.

Here`s mine with a few friends:


----------



## GuitarAddict (Jan 1, 2010)

erol said:


> I have an 3536-02 and it is just superior in the looks department to all younger ATs. Monochrome, subdued, timeless and effortlessly elegant it simply destroys all ATs after it. They look like cheap knockoffs and Mickey Mouse watches.


Hmmm, not a good way to make friends with with pretty much every other AT owner on the forum.

Chris


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in agreement with you Chris, but it's an opinion. Likely, though, an opinion few will share. Seriously Erol, a cheap knockoff or a Mickey Mouse watch? From IWC? A difference in appearance, sure. Maybe even a difference in taste when considering the two. Could you be trying to elicit a response to spur a little heated discussion?


----------



## john123 (May 29, 2010)

I just picked up the white dial version this evening. What is the watch winder direction and TPD for this one?

Thanks-


----------



## GuitarAddict (Jan 1, 2010)

john123 said:


> I just picked up the white dial version this evening. What is the watch winder direction and TPD for this one?
> 
> Thanks-


Here's a resource I use. Gives TPD and direction for most watches/movements.

Chris

Orbita - DatabaseAa-Ar


----------



## john123 (May 29, 2010)

Great resource...thanks Chris!! I will post some pics within the next couple of days.


----------



## jon.d (May 24, 2006)

my fav of the collection.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)




----------

